# Best book on Van Til/Presuppositional apologetics?



## VaughanRSmith (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never really gotten into Van Til's method before, as I am fairly new in the apologetics scene. What would be the best book you recommend on Van Til and his apologetic? I read his "Why I believe in God" essay, and was blown away.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 13, 2007)

Bahnsen's Van Til's Apologetic: Readings & Analysis is the standard, but it is kind of beefy reading. Bahnsen's Always Ready is a good primer on how to do apologetics. Frame's Apologetics to the Glory of God is a more advanced primer.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Mar 13, 2007)

CLASSICAL APOLOGETICS by Sproul, Gerstner and Lindsay.......

......Sorry, just wanted to make Jacob and Paul cringe!


----------

